# URGENT: Peacock Bridge Kennels/dog training?



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with this training facility? 
There is nothing about the training methods they use on their web-page.

A rescue friend adopted a dog to a family and the one day after adoption they put the dog into this school. The dog is supposed to come out as a "happy pet" after a week of crash training. Considering the stories we hear about inboard training the rescue is very concerned. 

Please PM me if you have any knowledge about them.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

The kennel is in PA


----------

